# Home Insurance for Aquarium Disasters?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good company? I'm trying to find out if there's any insurance that would cover a condominium in case of water spillage from an aquarium failure.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have never even thought of taking extra insurance out for an aquarium. Doesn't your normal buildings insurance cover you???


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

poobar said:


> I have never even thought of taking extra insurance out for an aquarium. Doesn't your normal buildings insurance cover you???


I honestly don't know.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

RBC Insurance covered us last year for not only damage to property and contents caused by salt water spillage, but also for the first $3K of livestock loss in the aquarium.

We certainly didn't request any additional clauses to be added to the policy, so I assume this was their 'standard fair'.

FWIW, our insurance policy is on a standard 2-storey detached house, and not on a condo.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I think its covered too, any flooding damage from fridge, dishwasher, washer or anything legal in the house should be okay. but I think your insurance fee for the next term will be higher from the claim if damage occurred.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

solarz said:


> I honestly don't know.


Call them and ask specifically if it's covered. While destroying all of your stuff might not be so bad, when it seeps into other units and common elements and causes damage, it can really hit you hard if you're not covered.

I called our insurance company to make 100% sure that everything is covered. I was told we're covered as long as it's not a slow leak, and as long as I wasn't moving the tank whilst full of water


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Call them and ask specifically if it's covered. While destroying all of your stuff might not be so bad, when it seeps into other units and common elements and causes damage, it can really hit you hard if you're not covered.
> 
> I called our insurance company to make 100% sure that everything is covered. I was told we're covered as long as it's not a slow leak, and as long as I wasn't moving the tank whilst full of water


I don't actually have any insurance right now. Being a condo, the building itself is covered by a common insurance. I have no idea, however, what kind of coverage that insurance has.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

From what I understand, the buildings insurance would cover any damages to the building but the insurance company could sue you for the amount. Your own insurance is needed to cover damages to other peoples property .
I'm on the 5th floor have insurance.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Maybe you should first ask your condo mgmt if its okay to have aquariums and get it in writing i.e.: email but this could back fire though so think about it first. I lived in a condo before but I never ask come to think of it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*insurance*

how big is the tank . and i do agree that u should find out if your condo has any restrictions . but if u do ask relize that once u ask the question and if they do have restrictions u may be putting your self out of a tank cause then they will know about it . so think it out . find out first as a precaution and if they are ok with it and it is no where in writing i would take out a small insurance policy which u can talk with insurance company about that will cover dammage to your unit and others in case of problems 
cheers 
tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Holidays said:


> Maybe you should first ask your condo mgmt if its okay to have aquariums and get it in writing i.e.: email but this could back fire though so think about it first. I lived in a condo before but I never ask come to think of it.


I did this also, to make sure there wasn't some condo-bylaw forbidding aquariums. For the most part, there is no bylaw but in case there is you should probably make sure.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

House insurance sometimes covers water damage from aquariums, definitely something you should ask about before buying insurance from whichever company though.

Home insurance for condos is less likely. I know my insurance covers liability, so any water damage that hits the bottom floors, but it doesn't cover water damage in my unit itself.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

So the insurance only cover other than your own unit unless you get additional condo unit insurance or something? I am suprise the bank allow the loan on the unit that isn't fully insured? good thing nothing happened when I lived in my old condo.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The condo insurance only covers structural and other common building causing issues like falling windows, condo fire or plumbing issues and stuff like that. It does not cover internal appartment damages or for that matter damages to the unit below you. You will need a separate insurance to cover those. Especially broken fish tank.
I believe most condos goes like this.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, my insurance covers damage in the unit and damage done to the lower units from aquarium leaks. I just called to check if it was only liability, but it's everything.

Might want to double check though with your specific water type, I think they get a bit jumpy if it's something like salt water lol. At least I would...


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Insurance on the condo building is purchased by the condo corporation and does not cover the insides of the units, that is up to the tenant or homeowner to provide insurance to their own things as well as any upgrades that have been done to the unit. It is best to contact an insurance company and check what they will or will not cover.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

bob123 said:


> Insurance on the condo building is purchased by the condo corporation and does not cover the insides of the units, that is up to the tenant or homeowner to provide insurance to their own things as well as any upgrades that have been done to the unit. It is best to contact an insurance company and check what they will or will not cover.


Yeah, condo insurance only covers what's not within your unit, aka structural, building plumbing, etc.

It doesn't cover any damage in your unit or other units, so you'd have to cover those costs without insurance. Also if the building can prove it's fully your fault, their insurance company could sue you for the costs. If you have an aquarium in a condo, you might want to consider insurance lol.


----------

